# Anyone Getting Together Tues or Wed evening?



## TkTom (Oct 18, 2007)

I see there is a gathering on Thursday, however I am wondering if anyone was getting together Tues or Wed Evening. Unfortunately I have to work on Thursday night.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Tomorrow(Tues.) is the pre-tournament party for the Pirates Tourney down at the Oar House and Wed. more than likely we'll be tear'n it up again since Scotts back from the Keys. As if I need another reason to bang down a few cold ones,so come on out Tom. :letsdrink


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

hey Tom! i am going to drop by the Pirates meeting tonight. if ya can't make that one. we will be meeting somewhere wed. night. i don't know where yet. might be at the oar house might be at Island Cove Marina.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah crap!! I forgot about tonight. :banghead


----------

